# Edge Guide Issues



## djn602 (Jun 14, 2003)

Bolt died. Ordered an Edge. Besides the tuning adaptor issue ( same as thread that is on going). I have no guide. Hit the guide button and the screen with black arrows shows up for a bit but no guide and then back to the Home Screen. I can do this a number of times until I get a black screen and the stupid thing crashes. I’m thinking this thing is a dud. So far super disappointed. Been using TiVo since Directv so like 1998. Was even in a promo DVD!


----------



## Nadia68 (10 mo ago)

Same exact issue. Have had Edge for two days. Guide disappears and then device crashes


----------



## djn602 (Jun 14, 2003)

Nadia68 said:


> Same exact issue. Have had Edge for two days. Guide disappears and then device crashes


About ready to send it back.


----------



## Nadia68 (10 mo ago)

djn602 said:


> About ready to send it back.


We r doing a device setup again. Let’s see if this works. Otherwise I’ll be in the phone to tech support and won’t be happy. We spent a lot of money on this thing-it should work well.


----------



## djn602 (Jun 14, 2003)

Nadia68 said:


> We r doing a device setup again. Let’s see if this works. Otherwise I’ll be in the phone to tech support and won’t be happy. We spent a lot of money on this thing-it should work well.


I tried the guided setup again and that didn’t help. It had to sit overnight and download or process the guide and it was happier. When I fixed our channel line up I had to let it think overnight again. Now to see if it at least stopped crashing. Still no tuning adapter though.


----------



## hoyty (Jan 22, 2003)

My Edge says no TiVo service since Tuesday, wonder if related to your issues.


----------



## Nadia68 (10 mo ago)

hoyty said:


> My Edge says no TiVo service since Tuesday, wonder if related to your issues.


We reset the device and so far it’s been working. Fingers crossed


----------



## djn602 (Jun 14, 2003)

Nadia68 said:


> We reset the device and so far it’s been working. Fingers crossed


Just went to guide, black screen for a good while and then it crashed. How is yours doing?


----------



## Nadia68 (10 mo ago)

djn602 said:


> Just went to guide, black screen for a good while and then it crashed. How is yours doing?


So far so good!! Fingers crossed!!


----------

